# Ginny



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hard to believe that it is now 7 long years since we let our beautiful girl Ginny go to the bridge - she took pieces of our hearts with her.

I thought that this bridge anniversary wouldn't perhaps hurt as much as previous years, but I was wrong, the pain and the hurt is still as raw today as it was then.

Ginny, you will forever be in our hearts and minds, it doesn't take a special date for that to happen, I just wish that I had never left you at the emergency vet - I have to live with that decision for the rest of my life.

Run free with Holly, Ralph, Kelly, Emma, Jemma and Katie and sleep softly with the sun on your back.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you a hug on this sad anniversary. What a beautiful golden girl x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day, these anniversaries are so hard. Ginny was a beautiful girl. She may have taken a part of your heart the day she passed, but she will always hold a special place in your heart at the same time. 

I hope you will reflect on all the wonderful memories you have of your special girl and hold them close to your heart. Those memories will always be with you forever, they can never be taken away. 

Until you are reunited, that day will come I promise, try to smile when you think of her. She's still with you watching over you and waiting for you.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Awwww Ginny you sound like you were such a special girl. How old was Ginny? Try to not be so hard on yourself it sounds like Ginny had a wonderful life full of love and that is what you should try to remember but I know all too well that is easier said than done and that we often think about the last day, days, etc. and not reflect on their entire loved life. Yes, it is true that they take little pieces of our hearts with them and why I truly believe one day you will be together again 

Thinking about you Ginny over there somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I understand, they sure work their way deep into our hearts, don't they? Hugs...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny was 4 months short of her 16th birthday - and only days before we lost her she was still having golden zoomies in the fields.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Missed this one. So many anniversaries of your lovely dogs. Run free Ginny x x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Goldesmum: That is just amazing that Ginny almost made it to16 years old.
What a beautiful girl!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry I missed this post a few days ago. Ginny was such a beautiful girl, her fluffy legs are the cutest ever in that photo of her, what a happy girlie she was. She will be running free at the bridge and is watching over you. The pain of losing them never fully goes away, but she will live forever in your heart and memories.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny hated having her photo took - if you could catch her unawares she was fine, but getting her to sit for a proper portrait picture was impossible, she always looked either grumpy or sad - and that was not her at all


----------

